# Sunday's Show and Tell...5/13/18



## jd56 (May 13, 2018)

Happy Mother's Day ladies!

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## petritl (May 13, 2018)

Marx Za Zooom; from my local antique shop.


----------



## tech549 (May 13, 2018)

picked this one up this week ,very clean original,trying to move her as I am after another bike that came up!


----------



## buck hughes (May 13, 2018)

found a real nice kerosene bicycle light-also found a metal art form of a polo setting.ACH=full]806024[/ATTACH]


----------



## mazdaflyer (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2018)

Huskee Hill Climber mini-bike exactly like the one my brothers and I got in the summer of 1972. We wore that thing out! This one instantly brought back memories from 46 years ago! This was delivered to me by a member who wishes to remain anonymous. Asked for nothing and went out of his way to help me out. I've met some terrific people through the forum and hope I can one day return the favor. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2018)

1947 B37, unequipped Hollywood. Original owner bought a cheap unequipped model but paid extra for the front  brake.Also has a cool basket from M.Thorpe ??[??ATTACH=full]806042[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2018)

1890’s hobby horse


----------



## nycet3 (May 13, 2018)

Four NOS Nankai NK75 complete hub internals. (New Departure D compatible.)


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2018)

This isn’t even half of what I bought this week!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 13, 2018)

I attended the huge outdoor antique flea market/swap in Brimfield, Mass. this past week.  The event hosts thousands of vendors and buyers.  Although I am primarily there to seek-out antique American Indian and World tribal artifacts for my business bicycles are never far from my mind.  On the second day I found this patriotic lady, with very sexy bling, for my lovely lady (very fitting being its Mother's Day).  Cabers please help, in need of a red, blue, and white OG paint Shelby chain guard to go with her!
On the way home, I stopped in on a lead and made a true attic purchase.  An original paint_ Hygienic Cushion Frame_ Pierce with the leaf spring fork!  I am not sure if it would have came with fenders or if this was added in the period?


























View attachment 806084


----------



## JKT (May 13, 2018)

I picked up this All-American Picnic Grill made by the American Playground Device Co. Anderson, In. at a small local on-line auction.. this small company opened in 1911 and is still in business today. I can only find one photo of one on the internet and its a ad that says its New and dated August 1953..  its solid cast iron and weights 185 lbs. !!  I'm cleaning it and so far wire wheeled the top grates then soaked them in white vinegar over night to take off all rust. then  re-cleaned them and seasoned them. they look great now.. now for the rest..


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2018)

JKT said:


> I picked up this All-American Picnic Grill made by the American Playground Device Co. Anderson, In. at a small local on-line auction.. this small company opened in 1911 and is still in business today. I can only find one photo of one on the internet and its a ad that says its New and dated August 1953..  its solid cast iron and weights 185 lbs. !!  I'm cleaning it and so far wire wheeled the top grates then soaked them in white vinegar over night to take off all rust. then  re-cleaned them and seasoned them. they look great now.. now for the rest..
> 
> View attachment 806098
> 
> ...



Cool but I was expecting an anvil! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I attended the huge outdoor antique flea market/swap in Brimfield, Mass. this past week.  The event hosts thousands of vendors and buyers.  Although I am primarily there to seek-out antique American Indian and World tribal artifacts for my business bicycles are never far from my mind.  On the second day I found this patriotic lady, with very sexy bling, for my lovely lady (very fitting being its Mother's Day).  Cabers please help, in need of a red, blue, and white OG paint Shelby chain guard to go with her!
> On the way home, I stopped in on a lead and made a true attic purchase.  An original paint_ Hygienic Cushion Frame_ Pierce with the leaf spring fork!  I am not sure if it would have came with fenders or if this was added in the period?
> View attachment 806077
> View attachment 806086
> ...


----------



## Jay81 (May 13, 2018)

Got this old bicycle bell. The bell mounts on the fork, and when you pull the lever the little springy thing moves over and the spokes cause it to ring the bell.
Was told it came off an old Japanese bike.


----------



## Kstone (May 13, 2018)

Something amazing happened...

But y'all will have to wait till later this week for ALL the pictures.


----------



## JKT (May 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Cool but I was expecting an anvil! V/r Shawn



HaHaHa !! well its as heavy as one !!


----------



## saladshooter (May 13, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Something amazing happened...
> 
> But y'all will have to wait till later this week for ALL the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 806170




Can't wait!! Congrats!


----------



## rickyd (May 13, 2018)

Two bikes to flip and not sure what I'm gonna do with motor


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

rickyd said:


> View attachment 806174 View attachment 806177 View attachment 806179Two bikes to flip and not sure what I'm gonna do with motor



Put it on one of the bikes.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2018)

Just picked these up


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Just picked these up
> View attachment 806180



@Pedal pushers


----------



## petritl (May 13, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> Just picked these up
> View attachment 806180




If you want to resell, I have a friend with a 1930s hearse that would be interested in these.


----------



## Eddieman (May 13, 2018)

Picked up this 1961? Panther III at an estate sale.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 13, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Something amazing happened...
> 
> But y'all will have to wait till later this week for ALL the pictures.




Very nice original paint four gill you have there. The rims and tires were toast though


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2018)

petritl said:


> If you want to resell, I have a friend with a 1930s hearse that would be interested in these.



Not for sale sorry


----------



## Kstone (May 13, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Very nice original paint four gill you have there. The rims and tires were toast though



Lots of love and elbow grease went a long way this weekend!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 13, 2018)

Wow! great job on the clean up.

You have a very special bike there. Great badge too. I eagerly await the clean up pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Something amazing happened...
> 
> But y'all will have to wait till later this week for ALL the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 806170



Looks like a late '40 or '41. Can't wait to see this one! V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave K (May 13, 2018)

Red three rib delta for the crusty 39 DX


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2018)

This week brought American BMX’d stingray,  French? Japanese? porcelain, and Italian art glass:


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 13, 2018)

This week's medicine , pretty nice blue Jaguar tank { thanks Bob it cleaned up pretty good }
*bobcycles*
A first for me Delta light not sure of the model but looks like what you get when a Delta ROADMASTER
{ ROOSTER LIGHT }  and a  Delta NITEMASTER { ROTARY SWITCH }  have a baby.Thank you Paul
*bike*
And a NOS Delta { ELGIN } # 37 light kit minus the battery tube but still amazing it survived in the OG box and funny it came with the mode l#27 instruction sheet , thank you Brant
*New Mexico Brant*


----------



## JKT (May 13, 2018)

almost forgot..  I also picked up this Vintage famous Ed Hardy poster that hung in hisTattoo parlor at one time its 3' X 2'  and a original1949 Litho pin-up girl  possibly Betty Davis ?


----------



## MarkKBike (May 13, 2018)

I picked up this Vintage Postal Scale yesterday. It is similar to one I have been using to weigh packages. What I like about this one is it has a 50# capacity which is larger than the one I have been using. If it proves to be accurate I will use it often. (It had a sticker on the bottom indicating that it was once used at a local grade school.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 13, 2018)

a buddy of mine GAVE me a Park truing stand. Merry Christmas to me!!   ... I also found a blue Wyandotte gun. you pull the trigger and it rings a bell.


----------



## Hammer (May 13, 2018)

I found a Delta Marker light in really nice shape and I also found a tin Roadmaster Luxury Liner sign to put in my bike cave!

Aaron


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2018)

Coolest thing I have found in a while.


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2018)

More photos.


----------



## charnleybob (May 13, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I attended the huge outdoor antique flea market/swap in Brimfield, Mass. this past week.  The event hosts thousands of vendors and buyers.  Although I am primarily there to seek-out antique American Indian and World tribal artifacts for my business bicycles are never far from my mind.  On the second day I found this patriotic lady, with very sexy bling, for my lovely lady (very fitting being its Mother's Day).  Cabers please help, in need of a red, blue, and white OG paint Shelby chain guard to go with her!
> On the way home, I stopped in on a lead and made a true attic purchase.  An original paint_ Hygienic Cushion Frame_ Pierce with the leaf spring fork!  I am not sure if it would have came with fenders or if this was added in the period?
> View attachment 806077
> View attachment 806086
> ...





Interesting!


----------



## JKT (May 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> More photos.
> 
> View attachment 806383 View attachment 806384



catfish you need to display this with your Rocket Bike !!


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 13, 2018)




----------



## catfish (May 13, 2018)

JKT said:


> catfish you need to display this with your Rocket Bike !!




Kind of why I bought it.


----------



## Dave K (May 13, 2018)

Pile of parts to make my Motorbike’s horn and light function


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

Rust_Trader said:


> View attachment 806444 View attachment 806445



Can we see the other side of the bike?


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> More photos.
> 
> View attachment 806383 View attachment 806384



 >>>AWESOME<<<!!!


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2018)

I found this today at a bicycle sale (fundraising for a local school) at our annual historic vehicle show......



.....no, not my friends lovely 1976 Vespa, the equally lovely1963, totally original, Moulton Deluxe standing in the background. Will need some cleaning, but I rode it home a happy man.
My mum had a Moulton when I was a youngster, loved riding it then, am gonna love riding this one now.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 13, 2018)

I found this old lunchbox


----------



## Robertriley (May 13, 2018)

Two in *BLACK *this week.  The Colson was the one Bob sold to me that I'm thinking would be a great bike for the brother-in-law, especially for the price.   I touched up all the chips and added the seat and grips for the photo but they won't go with the bike if he wants it.  The Rollfast was a killer deal from Copake and I finished the red paint stripping job that Bill started, added tires and it's rolling down the road now.


----------



## rustintime (May 13, 2018)

picked up a Sears Spyder....


----------



## bikewhorder (May 13, 2018)

Geez, I thought I was going to win the weekly  "what did you find this week" contest but there is some stiff competition. This one fell into my lap.  A friend knew a guy that was helping to clean out a house and found an old bike in the barn and he thought I might be interested in it. I was. Its a one owner bike sold to me by the son of the original owner. Find it for sale here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/barn-fresh-elgin-twin-bar.131211/


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> Geez, I thought I was going to win the weekly  "what did you find this week" contest but there is some stiff competition. This one fell into my lap.  A friend knew a guy that was helping to clean out a house and found an old bike in the barn and he thought I might be interested in it. I was. Its a one owner bike sold to me by the son of the original owner.
> 
> View attachment 806617
> 
> View attachment 806618



Third runner-up. Keep beating the bushes!  V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (May 13, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I attended the huge outdoor antique flea market/swap in Brimfield, Mass. this past week.  The event hosts thousands of vendors and buyers.  Although I am primarily there to seek-out antique American Indian and World tribal artifacts for my business bicycles are never far from my mind.  On the second day I found this patriotic lady, with very sexy bling, for my lovely lady (very fitting being its Mother's Day).  Cabers please help, in need of a red, blue, and white OG paint Shelby chain guard to go with her!
> On the way home, I stopped in on a lead and made a true attic purchase.  An original paint_ Hygienic Cushion Frame_ Pierce with the leaf spring fork!  I am not sure if it would have came with fenders or if this was added in the period?
> View attachment 806077
> View attachment 806086
> ...



You left the other in the attic?


----------



## Robertriley (May 13, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Third runner-up. Keep beating the bushes!  V/r Shawn



What were the other two.  There has been a bunch of great finds this week.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> What were the other two.  There has been a bunch of great finds this week.



Pierce and 4-Gill.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 13, 2018)

... bought 36 spokes and nipples to go with my new truing stand and ended up with this.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 13, 2018)

Picked up some dual lights and some more suitable tank jewels for the lasalle. Oh and a double adjustable stem.


----------



## Robertriley (May 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Pierce and 4-Gill.



Those were my top ones but the Schwinn and Rollfast were nice too.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 13, 2018)

Lots of goodies this week. (Lots of projects in the works)...
Picked up a media blasting tank.....



Picked up a 29" wheel set, also a pair of 26" rims, and 27.5" rims...also a truing stand....


 

 


Got a few more drive train parts with some 1" pitch masters...



Got a windup bell...........



Also got 2 different style of thumb shifters for a project because the twist on won't work on the bars. And some stainless braided cable guides...


Got a new shirt....



Oh, and I got this cool looking head lite....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 13, 2018)

bikeyard said:


> You left the other in the attic?



I tried my hardest!  I think my offer spooked him...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Those were my top ones but the Schwinn and Rollfast were nice too.



The "Likes" speak for themselves. No contest


----------



## Robertriley (May 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> The "Likes" speak for themselves. No contest



I didn't look at the likes but Brant's bike is killer and my Favorite.  Going back and looking at the likes, Shawn's Huskee would be one of the best of the week.  Dan's HD tribute from Scott is pretty sweet too


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 13, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I didn't look at the likes but Brant's bike is killer and my Favorite.  Going back and looking at the likes, Shawn's Huskee would be one of the best of the week.  Dan's HD tribute from Scott is pretty sweet too



It saved me what? $5,000+ ? I have a shirt from my Cali trip in February that has a bicycle and says HARDLY Davidson. That’s what I shall call my bike. lol


----------



## IngoMike (May 13, 2018)

SpinWheel psychedelic hubcaps which I scored here on the Cabe, I though it would look good on the Roadmaster, my one and only Ballooner......



 

 
Pee Wee's hubcap was similar, but a smaller size.......I love this photo of PW ripping it up.....


 
I have been on a Ca. bicycle license plate buying spree lately, I went from 5 plates to over 30 in the last two weeks. In the process I stumbled across a 77 year old collector with over 200 rare plates and mounting straps, I have secured a few of his rare plates in the last week, and I am working on getting a price for the entire collection. 


 
Three of these plates are for sale in the Parts, Accessories, Ephemera page.


----------



## detroitbike (May 13, 2018)

Had to retire my ‘05 Yukon XL bike hauler.
  My new ‘18 arrived this last Friday.


----------



## higgens (May 13, 2018)

Another twinflex project 


 
And a fork for another project 


 No pic but got a bunch of Shelby Part’s to


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2018)

higgens said:


> No pic but got a bunch of Shelby Part’s too



Oh, we've seen them...and so has the trash man.


----------



## island schwinn (May 14, 2018)

Got this,but old news by now.


----------



## higgens (May 14, 2018)

That’s not the bunch of Shelby parts I’m referring to


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh, we've seen them...and so has the trash man.
> View attachment 806912



Oh what a waste, I bet those tubes could have been patched!


----------



## Pedals Past (May 14, 2018)

1936 Colson Commander..... to honor my friend Don Vaughn in my collection joing the Larry Busch all chrome 1953 phantom,  my Harvey Trumble 1966 black fastback from off the wall over his Whizzer Corner in Memory Lane, my Dale Verzaal 1917 Indian, my Steve Castelli Gene Autrey ...... The Hall of Fame row!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> 1936 Colson Commander..... to honor my friend Don Vaughn in my collection joing the Larry Busch all chrome 1953 phantom,  my Harvey Trumble 1966 black fastback from off the wall over his Whizzer Corner in Memory Lane, my Dale Verzaal 1917 Indian, my Steve Castelli Gene Autrey ...... The Hall of Fame row! View attachment 806965View attachment 806966View attachment 806967View attachment 806968View attachment 806969View attachment 806970View attachment 806965 View attachment 806966View attachment 806967View attachment 806968View attachment 806969View attachment 806970



Whoa--I think we have a winner for this week. Great bike Jerry! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> 1936 Colson Commander..... to honor my friend Don Vaughn in my collection joing the Larry Busch all chrome 1953 phantom,  my Harvey Trumble 1966 black fastback from off the wall over his Whizzer Corner in Memory Lane, my Dale Verzaal 1917 Indian, my Steve Castelli Gene Autrey ...... The Hall of Fame row! View attachment 806965View attachment 806966View attachment 806967View attachment 806968View attachment 806969View attachment 806970View attachment 806965 View attachment 806966View attachment 806967View attachment 806968View attachment 806969View attachment 806970



@cyclingday 
:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> 1936 Colson Commander..... to honor my friend Don Vaughn in my collection joing the Larry Busch all chrome 1953 phantom,  my Harvey Trumble 1966 black fastback from off the wall over his Whizzer Corner in Memory Lane, my Dale Verzaal 1917 Indian, my Steve Castelli Gene Autrey ...... The Hall of Fame row! View attachment 806965View attachment 806966View attachment 806967View attachment 806968View attachment 806969View attachment 806970View attachment 806965 View attachment 806966View attachment 806967View attachment 806968View attachment 806969View attachment 806970



Congrats on such an exquisite addition Jerry! You don't see many in black/cream...and definitely not in that condition! Amazing!!! You need to add this beauty to the Commander Thread here on the Cabe.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-commander-thread.40153/


----------



## stoney (May 14, 2018)

Few things this week,


----------



## stoney (May 14, 2018)

The mahogany boat is 48" from 1940's 1950's, dual cockpit

View attachment 807050


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Whoa--I think we have a winner for this week. Great bike Jerry! V/r Shawn



You beat me to it


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> You beat me to it



IDK, If were judging by the like count I'm still way ahead of this funny looking Colson Sargent or whatever the heck it is.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 14, 2018)

I've been trying to think of an analogy for Pedals Past contribution to this thread and the best one I can come up with is its like were at some fishing derby sitting around with our poles and bobbers and showing off the little fish we caught, and he shows up with a frickin' grenade and just blows a giant hole in the water.  There might be a bike I want more than an OG black and cream Commander but I can't really think of what it is right now.


----------

